# Chat - February 2016



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Nothing new to look at this morning on the forum. I was tempted to go read another forum and I was hesitant. Why? I don't feel the love in them. I think we have something special here like a family with all the interaction, good and bad. We lost a couple of kids recently but we gained some new ones and we seem to be in happy mode right now.

Good morning John Boy


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

*Just found the ratings button*

I'm giving the active threads ratings.:biggrin:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I agree, I enjoy this forum much more than others. It feels so much more friendly. 

Today I'm going to check in at the flea market and see what's happening. I'll probably go to Hobby Lobby again to use my 40% off coupon for the day. When I get home I'm going to work some more on my rose bush painting. 

I was thinking about this Dick and everybody....maybe we should do a weekly chat thread instead of a daily, and keep adding to it each day for a week? What do you think?


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Sounds good to me Terry. Maybe just keep it going indefinitely and call it the Good Morning thread! The dates are automatically there when someone posts so why do we need to start with those?


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Maybe Good Day would be better. We need to come up with a good title.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Great idea!! No clue on a name though :unhappy:

I need to get out today, but I don't wanna!! :crying:


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

I think it's a great idea. We could call it "Checking In" or "What's New?" or something like that.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Cool! When we get enough suggestions, we can have a poll!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I like the idea but I don't think one thread should go on indefinitely. I think that would be annoying dealing with too many pages. Perhaps one thread each month? 

Perhaps for a name we could use "Chat - March 2016". I think the name of Chat is the most appropriate.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I like that and we would only have to type it once a month.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

OK, I took Terry's idea and changed the title of the thread. I like it, Terry you should be a moderator.:biggrin: Anyway, on with the show this is it. Da da da :brocoli:


This will be the start of a lonely week for me. My wife is going to PA for a week to stay with my daughter. I will have the dog to keep me company, yay! On the bright side, I'll probably be painting constantly.


What's new?


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Sometimes I think it's good to take a break from each other. I'm talking about spouses. I usually go on at least one retreat a year. Generally it's just for the weekend. This year it will be in October. I'll be joining a bunch of online friends from DS in Branson MO. Last year I went on an artist retreat.

You will appreciate your wife even more when she returns.

I'm glad you made this chat thread.

Another idea might be to mention it to newbies. Make sure they know it's not a click and we welcome new blood.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

What's up people? I like the new 'One chat per month' idea, and the name is cool tho!

If I told you a few days ago that my life was going crazy... ooohh guess whaat! I now have a nice injury in my right foot! I cutted the sole (hm... google translate here XD) with a glass/cup the other day. I stepped on it and bam! Lot of blood everywhere xD So now I can't walk for at least 10 days, can't be training for at least another 15 days... lot of problems with the college cuz we have to excersice and swim and now I can't... yeah, i'm very happy. Woud like to draw but I'm not in the mood and my foot hurts if I don't keep it elevated, and that's not a great posture for drawing. 

Guess I just have to smile and wait .-.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Gee FanKi, tough break. :crying: I hope it stops hurting soon. :vs-kiss:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Oh man that's awful. Sorry to hear that @Franki. Let it heal.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Thank you guys =)


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

FanKi , I'm so sorry you hurt your foot. Not being able to walk on one of your feet is a hard thing.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

@FanKi ... So sorry about your foot :unhappy: I hate being "down", not able to run around the house and drive the hubby bonkers. 
@dickhutchings ...I'm with TerryCurley about breaks from your spouse. I just wish I could get one. :devil: My hubby is disabled, but can still walk and go places, but I'm his caregiver, so we are together 24/7. Most days he defies death at least twice. :vs_lol:

Loving this new monthly thing...great idea! I will just have to remember to check in each day.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I have nothing much planned for today. (Friday 2/18/16). Going to do some minor chores and then spend the day painting and watching movies. Have I told you that I love being retired!


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Grrr. I want to be retired. Got a few years to go yet.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Lucky me! Two days off and I get to spend them ill! :unhappy: Oh well, this too shall pass! Have been doing a lot of relaxing, I am not normally good at it but right now I have no choice.

Praying everyone is blessed today! :biggrin:


----------



## PMMurphy (Feb 20, 2016)

Hey! Just thought i'd jump right in and participate. I'm new so its hard to say "i know you!" cuz i don't hahahaha. Anyway i got my first comission in process, im selling a piece for 250 dollars. Pretty stoked about it.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

That is wonderful Patrick! A first commission is always exciting!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Congratulations PMMurphy! A first commission a $250 is wonderful. 

I'm not that good yet. I keep trying, but I sell most of my work from $10-$50. Just enough to keep me in art supplies. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Well, today I am 54! :biggrin: I am sick and at work, so it will be a lovely day. :laugh:

Blessings all!


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Happy Birthday @Susan Mulno !!! Sucks that you don't feel well though. :unhappy: I hope it will end quickly. 

Welcome to the forum @PMMurphy :biggrin: This is a happy place, well I think so anyway, so I hope u will stick around. Can't wait to see your art. I do mostly drawings, sketches, mandalas, and when I'm feeling brave I will play with the few watercolors I have. 

I've attached my latest. I'm quite proud, mostly because I've never been a very good "doodler" My doodles were always more straight lines and geometric type stuff. Maybe that's why I am drawn to mandalas!!

:wink::wink:


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

leighann said:


> Happy Birthday @Susan Mulno !!! Sucks that you don't feel well though. :unhappy: I hope it will end quickly.


My birthday or my illness? 😁 Just kidding! Thank you.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Happy Birthday Susan. Sending healing thoughts your way. Hope you get well very soon.

LeighAnn that mandala is gorgeous!


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

What Terry said, and I mean it Feeling kinda lazy.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

@Susan Mulno ...your illness, silly :devil::devil:


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Thank you all for the birthday and well wishes. I appreciate them.:vs-kiss:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I think it's time to paint a bridge. Wish me luck. Here I go!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

You will do it great, you have talent for sure.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Good morning everyone :biggrin:

I got so much done around the house the past couple of days, think I will try that again today. I started a drawing last night that I intended to be my first attempt at a dream catcher, but the more I stare at it, the more I think it doesn't look right. Will post. It may look odd because it is on toned gray sketch paper. 
Pretty sure it will evolve into just a multiple mandala piece. May have to try the dream catcher next go round. 

:smile:


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

You're right, not a dream catcher but it is pretty!


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I mentioned that my wife is away visiting my daughter in PA. Well, she's been admitted to the hospital because she's having trouble breathing. They don't know if it's pneumonia or related to her lung surgery last year. Cancer removal, they had to take a small portion of her right lung. 

I can't even go visit her right now so I'm just waiting for results from the hospital before I decide to drive to PA. Hopefully it's something that antibiotics can take care of.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

So sorry your wife is having trouble. We will be praying for her. And you.


----------



## PMMurphy (Feb 20, 2016)

well my parents left for germany just got back from philly international airport. I did some sketches ill upload soon.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks Susan turns out it's just bronchitis. But they're going to keep her overnight just to be sure.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Bronchitis can be rough but blessedly not life threatening. Very good news!


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

So glad they caught that early, @dickhutchings , before it turned into pneumonia. :smile:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Hey, I've given away my first painting:biggrin: My daughter loves my latest work and asked for it. I can't believe I've already made a painting that someone else would hang on their wall. I was wondering what I was going to do with all the paintings I plan to make. Maybe other people will want my work as well. I've got to get busy busy busy.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Happy birthday susan >.<
Yeah I'm late, sorry u.u

So many things I don't know what to talk about jajajajaja

Eeehmmm Murhpy, 250$? That's lot of money ._. well... not THAT a lot, but, it's a NICE amount .-.


Oh Dick, so glad to hear it's only bronchitis, I wouldn't be able to sleep if I knew mi wife is in the hospital and I can't be with her. Hope everythings goes ok for you both.


Hmm my feet/foot (don't remember wich one is the singular >.<) it's getting "better", but it still needs lot of repose and I'm using cruthces u.u
Did draw something for fun yesterday... the big trouble is that the scanner is in the 2nd floor... and of course I can't use the ladder and carry the drawings/folder at the same time XD But it's not big deal, it's bad proportioned, it has a bad shading, I only did it cuz I wanted to laugh with something, I needed it ^^



Terry, how is going the Flea Market? Guess I read something somewhere but I don't remember 


Have a great day/night everyone ^^


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Haven't been on the computer much today and didn't see the note about your wife Dick until just now. I'm sure you were very worried and though bronchitis is bad it's treatable. Sending you and her healing thoughts. 

Fanki the Flea Market is working out better than I ever hoped. I'm having trouble keeping the board full and I'm spacing out the paintings more to fill up the board.:biggrin: I've been raising my prices just a tad. I know I'm not that good yet, but I'm getting better and boy is it fun playing the artist game and selling my work even though it isn't for much. Thank you for asking Fanki.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Good morning! 

More work today but I feel a lot better! :biggrin:

Glad to hear your foot is better @FanKi! Keep taking it easy on it.

@dickhutchings, keep it up and you will have a flea market booth too! :biggrin:

Keep raising those prices @TerryCurley! 

Be blessed everyone!


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

@TerryCurley maybe u should do some more smaller pieces while your bigger pieces are drying (or whatever oil paintings do) to help keep your flea market board full. People are always looking for art for hallways, small bedrooms, bathrooms, etc. :wink:

@dickhutchings I hope your wife is feeling better today :smile:

@FanKi just keep drawing, and u can scan them all later, once your foot is better. 

I could not get the dream catcher/ mandala piece to evolve into anything I liked, so I have moved on, and I started a compass/ arrow piece last night. Will post a progress pic later today.

:kiss::kiss:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Yes my wife is feeling a little better this morning, thank you. 
I on the other hand, am staring at a blank canvas. I hate it because I want to start painting when I get home from work so I just have to pick something.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Dick I'm sure you will find something that just strikes you. The internet has such a wealth of beautiful images.

What I do is whenever I see an image that I really like and would like to try to paint I save it on my computer under the name 'picture to paint #' - right now I'm up to 'picture to paint 445'. Then when I run out of what to paint I browse through them and usually find my next project.

People know I like doing flowers and all the time send me pictures of beautiful things they have found on the internet and I save them in the 'picture to paint' folder. 

Actually more often than not a thought happens when I'm working on something and that's the next project. Like this rose bush I'm working on. It came to mind while I was working on the yellow roses that LeighAnn bought.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm struggling. It's a big commitment for me because I don't usually have a lot of time to paint like I do right now. So a painting might take a few weeks which is a long time if I'm not really into it like my last one. I started looking at some of the old masters paintings and couldn't find anything there. It will probably be from a local photo of the bay. I want to do something with more daylight in it that's for sure. Maybe add an animal or bird as long as it's not to in your face. I don't have the confidence for that yet.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I hate the blank canvas feeling. :unhappy:
I'm on Instagram so much, and see so many cool drawings, most of which are out of my league, but they do usually give me inspiration. I also browse Pinterest, and find ideas there. I have several folders that I check periodically to try and jump start some creativity. :biggrin:

I've attached my latest, but it's in very beginning stages. I had a creative epiphany after I went to bed last night, so I did mucho erasing today. Lol


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

This is suposed to be drawing night... but I do not want to draw at all .-. 
Aaah something will appear 

Hmmm I do not agree with you T, some of your paitings are really good, but hey, I don't really know how the art market works in your side of the planet 
By the way, I love that "Picture to paint #X" Idea. I'll probably use it ^^
It's nice to hear your market it's going well


Blank canvas feeling... I guess that's why I tend to draw in the striped paper, it's not totally empty, it already has something on it xD


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

We have new people!!! Yay!! :biggrin::biggrin:

I finished my compass/arrow last night...now on to something else. I have no clue.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm so glad I'm over that blank canvas thing. Phew!!! How's you're foot doing?


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Hey, isn't it totally fantastic we're getting lots of new members! Yeah! Lot's more discussion and art to look at. Yay!!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

I agree Dick! :laugh:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm liking this on going chat forum! 

Leighann I do some small paintings in between the larger paintings. Small ones definitely sell better.

Dick is your wife still improving? FanKi I hope your foot is healing fast.

Good Morning (2/23/16) All you wonderful Artist friends. I got up late this morning which is very unlike me. I plan to do some more painting on the rose bush today. Time to work on the leaves.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

My wife is doing much better. She'll be fine. Thanks for asking.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I worked on the background of the big canvas I just started. I'm doing the same rose bush picture on this one, but I changed the background a bit and got a little wild with it. I like it better but my insecurity side is saying it's too bold. Luckily I only have to please myself because this is going on my wall over the TV in the living room.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I believe I like the bolder background @TerryCurley ...never hurts to step outside that box a little. 

I have messed up 2 drawings tonight, and don't plan to start a third. Annoys me :unhappy:

Hoping tomorrow brings a little more creativity!


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I love the bold new background @*Terry*Curly Once again, I can't seem to get these mentions to work. I clicked on TerryCurly and it came up with some junior member.

Sorry about the bad drawings and lack of creativity @*leighann*

I had a complete lack of energy last night and it carried into this morning. I did nothing but watch YouTube painting vids.lain: I did find this amazing artist. I love his style. If you have some time, watch it. He starts with acrylics and finishes in oils. 



.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Well, I got a Blick art catalog in the mail one day, then a Jerry's Arterama catalog the next day. I believe the universe is telling me to order some stuff!! :biggrin: 

I haven't even got off the couch yet this morning, but hope to start some kind of art later today. No clue what yet.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Good morning everyone. 

Dick the reason the mention isn't work is because you got my name spelled wrong. I have an 'e' in Curley.

I love this guy Dan Nelson's style. I might try doing his video one of these days. Thank you for sharing it Dick.

Thank you both (Dick and LeighAnn) for commenting on the background. I feel better about it this morning. It doesn't look too overwhelming this morning. 

Hope everyone has a great day and I'm looking forward to hearing about.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

And how many times have I seen your name @TerryCurley ? @leighann I wish I was still on my couch with my dog. What a life.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Oh, trust me @dickhutchings, you do not want my life :surprise:

Off to do something productive...whatever that may be!


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I was talking about my dogs life.:biggrin:


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Oh, I would love to have any of our dog's life!! I swear they eat better than we do ! :biggrin:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Yeah an ideal life would definitely be being a dog in a good home, as I look at my two little fur babies sleeping next to me.

Good morning everybody. I'm going to have a busy weekend coming. It's my turn to have my granddaughter and for sure her cousins next door will be here constantly while she is staying with us.

I decided to do some things differently on the Big Rose Bush painting I'm working on. I'm making the roses a deep blood red instead of pink. I'm also going to put in less leaves but bigger leaves. My goal in life is to get a WOW out of my husband. He was kind of cool about the last rose bush, maybe he will warm up to this one. Whether he likes it or not it is going in my living room.:devil:

I am having a dilemma I'm trying to work out in my mind. My husband's sister's significant other commented on the rose bush painting on facebook. She said she loves it and would like to get it when she gets out of the hospital (back surgery) and gets some money. She saw the ones I gave to my sister-in-law and niece and gave me nice compliments on them. I met her probably 40 years ago. My dilemma is whether or not I should give her the painting as a surprise get well present. I think I would really like to do that, but I don't have any other paintings to put up at the flea market right now and the big painting is going to take me at least a week and I just bought 3 new books to read so my production is going down. OK I decided....I'm going to surprise her with it! So what if there are blank spaces on my wall at the flea market....it might be a good marketing strategy. Thanks folks for helping me figure this out in my head.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Morning everyone! 

I think you are absolutely right about giving the painting to family. Especially since it is a painting _about_ family, seems appropriate. :biggrin:


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Sometimes blank spaces are good! Makes it look like you are selling stuff :biggrin:

I've been kicking around something in my head, but don't know if it will ever come to fruition. On several of my pieces I have been asked by friends if they could have copies to color, well...it made me wonder about a website that offered coloring pages to download, but that's about as far as my brain has got. Lol


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I have a friend that has made a book of these for sale. He's not a close friend and I don't know how well it's selling bu you might consider that.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

leighann said:


> it made me wonder about a website that offered coloring pages to download


This would be pretty easy to make, check out this web site maker WEEBLY 
have a play around with it I've used it for making artists sites in the past for people, it allows File downloads and uploads, if you like it I will give you a free code to use to make it full premium for free forever - cos I'm nice like that lol


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Go for it LeighAnn, your drawings would be perfect for adult coloring. My daughter-in-law that lives in the North East part of Arkansas does those books all the time.


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

WHO ARE YOU AND WHAT DID YOU DO WITH THE FORUM!!!!!!:surprise:


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

Nice fresh new look.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Well it's about time you showed up Eddie.

Welcome back!!!!!!!!! What have you been up to?


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi @Eddieblz, welcome back! You have a lot of catching up to do! :biggrin:


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

@Eddieblz !! :devil::devil:


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Thank you @meli ...I will need to draw more pieces before I can do anything, but I may do it. I'm such a big chicken!! :surprise:


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Hey Eddie, welcome back!

My foot is getting better, I expect to be walking today... and if I don't, I better be doing it for monday cuz if not I will fail at college :/ (But don't worry, I'll pass ^_^)
Have been drawing something today, as soon as I'm able to walk upstairs I'll upload stuff, It's not so much but it's something


You had a great idea T, that's a beautiful gift, for sure ^^ 
And I don't think those blank spaces are going to be a problem at all


Ehm ehm... walking! Yes! Today! I need to start walking i'm going crazy with all this foot thing! 


Leigh, I'm sorry, I'm not getting your idea. Do you want to make a coloring book, or you want to download them? ? (Or maybe something else xD)


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Happy Saturday morning everyone. 

I'm going to be busy with the grandkids this weekend so I won't be doing any painting :unhappy: 

Looking forward to hearing what ever one else is working on and/or spending the weekend.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Happy weekend everyone :smile:

Well, my back decided to die again. I overdid it on Wednesday with some boxes, and my back rebelled. Yesterday I couldn't stand for more than a couple of minutes, but today it feels a little bit better. 
@FanKi , I wish I could do a coloring book, but that would require being able to upload my art into a program where it could be streamlined. I don't know if you have ever seen the art in those books, but it is perfect.
I asked an artist on Instagram, who has a published book, how her mandalas where so perfect, and she uploads her art and then straightens crooked lines and such with Photoshop. 

I'm just thinking of offering pages for download. :wink::wink:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Having the side bar disabled has really speeded up the response on the site for me. I think this is something we need to make everyone aware of but I sure don't know how we would do it. I'm also not sure if the powers that be would be happy about spreading the word of how to turn off advertising.


----------



## PMMurphy (Feb 20, 2016)

i like the side bar.

anyway, i just learned im going to get a good amount of money from the tax refund i never filed. So thats going to help my situation out alot! I think imma buy a scanner with it if its the amount i think its gonna be.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Guess what I'm doing tonight.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

dickhutchings said:


> Guess what I'm doing tonight.


heres my 3 guesses
A. making lampshades from human skin :angel:
B. breaking the internet
C. painting beautiful pictures


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Those are all good guesses meli. C is pretty close.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

it's in the eye of the beholder dick


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Hint, it's my daughters birthday and we're going out.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

bless, are you charging your camera to take beautiful pictures so you can paint a beautiful portrait?


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

:vs_lol::vs_lol:He he ha LMAO.

I'm going to my first wine and paint night. :biggrin:


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Hmmm sounds cool Leigh. Guess that's the 1st step, then... your own coloring book! >.<


Guess who's walking again? YEEAAAH BABY! I kinda feel like a Zombie while I walk, but, hey, I'M WALKING! Yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes! 

Sorry about that, but I'm so happy >.<

Also, I did draw a bit today, and I have homework from my classes so I should be drawing during the week 
... I've just realized I can't go upstairs cuz I do not have the key... so, you must wait to see my (low quality) stuff u.u


Dick, that sounds crazy and funy jajajajaja I want to see the results xD


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Great news FanKi! 

Now you can dance! :rilla::carrot::brocoli::vs_bananasplit:


----------



## ChiKevin (Feb 23, 2016)

I keep hearing about this wine and paint thing. It's definitely getting big here in New Jersey. Not a bad idea as long as you have a DD to go too. Hope it was a blast. Hi there guys. I just found this board. Nice to see someplace to check in.


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Hello! Once again I've absent for a while, but now I've returned to see that the site has had a major make-over! Looks great : D

Also guess what; I turned 22 two days ago, and I got a field easel, so once the weather gets a little less harsh, I'll be painting outside : D


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Happy Birthday Inge. I'm so glad to see you are back. 

Dick how was the Wine and Paint? 

FanKi I'm so happy that you can walk again!

Kevin glad you found this thread, it is kind of fun here.

Yesterday we had a pool party at a local college's indoor pool for my oldest granddaughter (she's 9). The kids had a blast. It's so cool, the college rents out the pool in 2 hour segments for birthday parties when it's not being used by the college.


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks!

Lovely picture! Glad she had so much fun!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Good morning everyone! A beautiful day we are expecting here, 74° and sunny! 

Good to see you again Inge! :vs_wave: happy birthday! :vs_gift: A new easel, how exciting! And just in time for spring. 

It must have been fun having a pool party for a February birthday!

Praying you all have a blessed day!


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Sounds like lovely weater!

Thank you! Exactly, can't wait to get out and paint flowers, young animals and green trees again : D


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

74F....what a perfect day! Our weather is warming up a bit also. I think in the next couple of weeks I'm going to start digging for my flower garden. Haven't done gardening in many years. Just wasn't up to it, but after loosing 40 lbs and taking B12 shots now I have the energy to do it again. YAY!:biggrin:


----------



## PMMurphy (Feb 20, 2016)

i just bought 2 scanners for the price of shipping and handling 

:vs_box::vs_box::vs_box:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Wow, I stayed out late and slept late. Lot of chatter here since the last time I checked in. It's going to take all day to catch up. That's awesome.

Terry, the wine and paint night was a blast. The instructor came over at one point and took my painting and put it up on her easel for everyone to see. I guess I'm getting the hang of this painting thing. I have a blurry photo of it to share. I call it "Moonlight Parting the Waves":biggrin:


----------



## Jason (Feb 21, 2016)

Hi everyone I am new to the forum. I really like it here so far lots of nice people. I am military so I have issues taking my stuff and lack of space so I bought a new box to take my dip pen and art supplies on the ship and keep them safe. I used pvc pipes and rain gutter cut to size to make the cubbies for the inks and masking fluid. I just hot glued them in place so if I need to I can remove them later. I am hoping to eventually do wedding invitations and the like.


----------



## PMMurphy (Feb 20, 2016)

welcome jason and thats pretty cool.

So with my refund check (and hopefully the 2 scanners i just bought) i plan to launch myself as a professional artist. I don't think im ready quite yet but... only one way to find out! 

This check is what i needed so badly, now i wont go homeless and can buy food.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Welcome!! @Jason :biggrin:

Happy belated Birthday @SuddenLife :laugh::kiss:

So glad you had fun @dickhutchings ...that sounds like a neat idea. 

Yay!! @FanKi !!! So happy you can walk again. Now to just get you up those steps. Lol

My back is a little better, but I'm still taking it easy. I should finish the piece I'm working on today, then on to the next. Not sure yet what that will be.


----------



## Jason (Feb 21, 2016)

PMMurphy said:


> welcome jason and thats pretty cool.
> 
> So with my refund check (and hopefully the 2 scanners i just bought) i plan to launch myself as a professional artist. I don't think im ready quite yet but... only one way to find out!
> 
> This check is what i needed so badly, now i wont go homeless and can buy food.


what scanners did you buy? I need to start doing prints of my work.


----------



## PMMurphy (Feb 20, 2016)

I don't even know a friend of mine said they just collect dust in her house and offered to sell them as is for price to ship it to me. I'm not exactly in a chooser's situation financially.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

What a swimming pool T!

Happy birthday Inge, I'm glad to hear you're back! 

Oh Murphy, so glad you are going out of that situation. You will make it, yay! And 2 scanners, pretty cool. Professional artist, what are you planning to do?

Jason, I think you keep your stuff really organized >.< I carry my pencils in a plastic bag jajajajaja.

Dick, your painting looks quite well, but I'm having an issue... when I read "Wine and paint" I tend to think you will drink wine until you get drunk, and then, you would start painting... Am I wrong? XD 

Leigh, I'm really liking this one. Could be a greaaat tattoo (?


Thanks to everyone for caring about my foot. I can't scan any drawing yet, cuz I do not have the door-key u.u mine broke a few weeks ago and with this foot stuff I didn't make a new one, and it's always locked cuz is my sisters house, they live just upstairs (really), and well... it's a bit messy xD
BUT this monday I'll be getting a new key!

Have a nice day!


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

@leighann; thanks! That piece is coming along nicely, btw, awesome work
@FanKi; Thank you ^_^


----------



## PMMurphy (Feb 20, 2016)

I'm gonna try to be a fine artist. I think that fits me best.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Finished it :biggrin:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

FanKi said:


> Dick, your painting looks quite well, but I'm having an issue... when I read "Wine and paint" I tend to think you will drink wine until you get drunk, and then, you would start painting... Am I wrong? XD


Not quite Franki. You drink wine _while_ your painting.:biggrin: You don't need to get get drunk to paint and enjoy some wine with friends. Some do.


----------



## PMMurphy (Feb 20, 2016)

maaaaaannnnn i have so much bad drawings on the internet i need to erase them all and so little time (not really)


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Good afternoon!

Everyone has stuff going on!

Good luck with the art life @PMMurphy. I don't know if it will be easy but I am sure it will be rewarding.

Great piece @leighann!

Welcome to the forum @Jason! Thank you for your service to our country! 

Be blessed you all!


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Oh, well, that's right Dick, you don't need to get drunk. Sounds interesting, I'll try to do it some day, maybe not with wine, but some liqueur. They taste good ^^

Leigh, that's impressive ._. don't know why I like it so much, but I do. 


See you later guys!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Morning All. 

Welcome Jason I love the organized box. It is clever how you made it.

Leighann that is a gorgeous piece of art.

I would be afraid I would screw things up or fall asleep if I drank wine while I was painting, but I'm sure you can drink other beverages instead at these places. You did a pretty good job though Dick.

So glad you got a check from the IRS @PMMurphy. Tax time is always stress time in my house, but this year wasn't bad.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks Terry. Now that I've been to one, I wouldn't even bother going if it wasn't my family or group of friends going. That's what made it fun.

I have another blank canvas on my easel. Maybe this one will have some critters or people in it. 

Susan, I may have to borrow your old signature since you ain't using it anymore.:devil:


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

dickhutchings said:


> Susan, I may have to borrow your old signature since you ain't using it anymore.:devil:


Which one? :biggrin:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

The one with the question mark.


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

dickhutchings said:


> Wow, I stayed out late and slept late. Lot of chatter here since the last time I checked in. It's going to take all day to catch up. That's awesome.
> 
> Terry, the wine and paint night was a blast. The instructor came over at one point and took my painting and put it up on her easel for everyone to see. I guess I'm getting the hang of this painting thing. I have a blurry photo of it to share. I call it "Moonlight Parting the Waves":biggrin:
> View attachment 30914


Can't figure out why your wining over this painting. Looks good to me.:crying::laugh:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

:loaded:Hardy har har @Eddieblz!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

If you are serious you are more than welcome to it, :biggrin: Allow me to interject here that you are already well beyond that signature! :depositphotos_61224


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

I got drunk once.:devil:


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Eddieblz said:


> I got drunk once.:devil:


Only once? Or have you just remained drunk since the initial instance? :biggrin:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Bam!!!:amazon::amazon:


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

Susan Mulno said:


> Only once? Or have you just remained drunk since the initial instance? :biggrin:


They call it the 70's-90's.:wink:


----------



## Jason (Feb 21, 2016)

whats everyone doing today? I am trying to practice my calligraphy in 35 foot seas nothing like a challenge lol. I am getting some interesting letters.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Well...as much as I hate to admit this..hubby and I managed to get both vehicles stuck in backyard yesterday. Long story, but my father-in-law is coming this morning to see if he can help. :vs_OMG:

I do plan on drawing some later hopefully :wink:

I colored this one in a couple of days ago..


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Almost forgot!! A girl I met on Instagram has designed a tattoo for me. I had bought some really cute Star Wars art stickers from her for the hubby, and since I've been wanting some ink in remembrance of our sweet Zoie dog we lost in 2014, I asked her if she would design something for me. 

Here's a pic of the tattoo design and the stickers I bought. She's on Instagram as @Zentaurius. Well, I think I spelled it right. :biggrin:


----------



## Jason (Feb 21, 2016)

leighann said:


> Almost forgot!! A girl I met on Instagram has designed a tattoo for me. I had bought some really cute Star Wars art stickers from her for the hubby, and since I've been wanting some ink in remembrance of our sweet Zoie dog we lost in 2014, I asked her if she would design something for me.
> 
> Here's a pic of the tattoo design and the stickers I bought. She's on Instagram as @Zentaurius. Well, I think I spelled it right. :biggrin:


I like your tat I lost my golden 2 days before I got back from deployment in december, her name was stitch and she never quit being a playful puppy.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

A www... So sorry @Jason The loss of our Zoie really hit us hard. She was 12 and it was very sudden. One minute she was fine, 6 hours later we were burying her. Since we moved in November, it really bothers my husband that we left her at our old house. 

Here's a pic. She was a Beagle mix.


----------



## Jason (Feb 21, 2016)

Shes a happy puppy. I look forward to retiring and getting stable so I can have another dog.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Jason I'm so sorry about you losing your dog. I've been a dog lover all my life and I understand how it hurts. My dogs are truly my best friends. And I know your puppy was that to you.


----------

